# Vintage Vespa scooter



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello

Beautiful vintage Vespa scooter came to ASDEC a few weeks ago for a visit and... she was not able to leave 
She stood alone in a corner waiting for a mechanic, so we decided to give her a little love last weekend.

This scooter was born in 1959 in sunny Italy, and his fate is unknown until the first decade of the twenty-first century, when was taken to the current owner in (according to his own words) a deplorable state. The new owner is a collector of old vehicles, but also fascinated with new technology (we're waiting for the delivery of the new BMW i8, which will go straight from the dealer to ASDEC for full protection ). Scooter a few years ago was given to a full mechanical restoration with supposedly only original parts. The body was also painted, but after several years of occasional use, you can already see that the paint is a bit tired.

So here we are presenting a scooter in front of our actions.


































































The work started with a thorough wash using a soft foam, different APC and degreasers, brushes, deironizer and glue and tar remover.


















After washing we thoroughly dried all elements (using machines that generate strong and warm air stream) and we proceeded to polishing the metal, chrome and painted parts. We used mainly Rupes LHR75E Mini machine and, in various nooks and crannies, hands , medium and soft pads, Dodo Juice Lime Prime and Micro Prime cleaners, steel wool # 000, # 00, and several different metal polishes. For some metal elements, we used a small rotary polisher with hard pads.


























































































































































Once all the elements were more or less polished and we felt that we have gloss at such a high level as we wanted we proceeded to the final stage, that is, the imposition of best suited wax from our collection - Swissvax Concorso 


























'Our' beauty now looks like.















































































































































































Best regards


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

That is lovely


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Brought back to life as good as new.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I was strictly a Lambretta boy back in the day, but have to say this brought a smile.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Really nice turn around, paint looks so glossey :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

She is certainly a classy sexy lady...:thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Very very nice.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

How much would something like this cost??


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> How much would something like this cost??


Are you asking about the price of the scooter?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

ASDEC said:


> Are you asking about the price of the scooter?


Oh yeah sorry lol


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, that's a little beauty. Bet the owner was pleased.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic results on something a little different!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic finish.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great result!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Great job on a beautiful classic


----------

